# We rescued a nestling pigeon and need advice.



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Last Wednesday my wife rescued a nestling pigeon from her workplace, an automotive stamping plant of all places. It was found on the floor and could not be returned to the nest as it was unreachable, so she brought it home to rescue. She obtained some good info from a gentleman at the local humane society who has had experience rescuing a few pigeons from factories himself, but we are looking for advice on weaning it from hand feeding to teaching it how to feed and drink on it's own. From pictures on the net of baby squabs we estimate it is aprox. 15 days old. It has been eating quite well. We have been feeding it about every two to three hours during the day as our schedule permits with breaks at night of about 6 hours. He is currently in a nest of straw in our garage, protected from predators and weather. Research on the web has led us to this site with hope that we can continue our education as quickly as possible for proper care and raising of this squab. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good for you for helping him. What have you been feeding him, and what method have you been using? You should only feed him after his crop has emptied. If you don't wait for it to empty, then you are adding new food to old, and it can cause problems within the crop. Fill his crop up like a soft little bean bag. Soft but not packed hard, then wait for it to empty before feeding again. He must be kept very warm in order to digest the food. The garage may get too cool at night. A heating pad set on Low and put under the nest would help, and covering the cage with a towel. The parents would be sitting on him and keeping him warm at night. In nature the parents would be weaning him at around a month old. But you can start the process in another week. A good way is by thawing and warming frozen peas under warm running water. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Open his beak, and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat and over the tongue. Let go of his beak and he will swallow it. At 3 weeks, you can probably give about 30 peas maybe 3 times a day, if his crop has emptied. If not, then wait till it does. Can you post a picture of the baby?


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*Feeding.....*

Jay3, Thank you for your reply. Attached are a photo from Saturday in his straw nest and today outdoors on the deck. We have been feeding him Kaytee Exact baby bird food by hand and just today I purchased Dove/Pigeon seed and "he" has been eating some of the smaller sized millet out of our hand. I also have some starter grit but haven't introduced that to him as of yet. I also haven't yet had him drink water from a container, he's getting most of it from his baby food.. We notice he has difficulty getting around and his right leg seems to have been injured in his fall from the nest. I took a photo of his leg for advice. It may be too late to try anything with the leg?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping.

Does he walk on the leg?

Can you take another clear picture with the leg unfolded?

If the youngster has started finding an interest in seed, you can put the seed in a spill proof deep dish and leave it with him so he can practice. Also try gently dipping his beak (not nostrils) in water he may be interested.

You can hand feed peas, it is less messy. 

Here is a wonderful link with lots of helpful info on raising youngsters/babies.  http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

*


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*injured leg w/photo*

Yes he does walk on it but with difficulty. It appears to be swollen and is angled rearwards below the upper joint. You may see it in the photo but it was difficult to get a good representation of my description, sorry. Thank you for the info of feeding of thawed frozen pea's. We bought a package and will try feeding him pea's when his crop is empty later this evening. I have gently dipped the tip of his beak into water but he hasn't caught on the practice of drinking on his own yet. The garage where we've been keeping him is warm at night, it's insulated and heated. He stay's on a bed of clean straw in an 11" x 16" box designed as a litter box for cats, so he can't fall out. We keep it partially covered to retain his warmth and give him a sense of security which he seems to appreciate. It's the best I could come up with on short notice but plan to build a proper coop when necessary. He regularly flaps his wings and squeaks when we remove the lid and feed him. He is a real joy to see eat and grow. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The youngster should be seen by an avian vet and may need antibiotics, depending on exactly what that is. 

If it is swollen like there is a boil-that would require antibiotics, if there is actual trauma from a fall there would be swelling or bruising, or a broken bone or joint, and may need to be repaired.

I would also give the youngster calcium/D3 supplement.

*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It looks as if he could do with painkillers/anti inflammatory. Metacam Cat is suitable for pigeons At that age I would put a drop of metacam cat in a small amount if water(eg 0.2 mls) and give him half the solution (0.1 ml)

To get the dried food off him you can use a sterile saline solution from Boots. That dissolves the hard bits really quickly.

Grove Lodge Vets in Brighton were recommended as pigeon friendly but I always worry about the speed with which many vets recommend euthanasia. If that ever happens to you, ask for time to think about it then ask for advice from a pigeon rescue group.

http://www.grovelodgevets.co.uk/contact-su/veterinary-clinic-in-brighton


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*Avian Vet*

Thank you for your posts Skyeking and Feefo. I have located two Avian Vets close to my home and I will phone them tomorrow to make an appointment with one who will treat feral pigeons and ASAP to have his leg checked. He seems to be responding to our help very well. He is eating seed on his own from a bowl and even drank a little water from a bowl for the first time tonight. We will keep posting our results. I have taken video from an I phone of him walking and eating but I'm unsure if this site will download video's. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*avian vet*

My current vet hospital has a vet who specializes in avairy, so we have an appt this afternoon to check on his leg and overall well being. We pray for a good prognosis. He is eating and drinking on his own, at least when we are present.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That box would be very dark when covered. That isn't good for him. Can you cover it with something like a laundry basket or a wire grill or something that he would be able to get light with? Also, if you want him to learn to eat or drink, he needs to practice when you leave him alone. He won't do that in the dark. If it isn't covered, it won't be long before he can jump out of it. A bird cage, or even a fish tank with a wire cover would be okay.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*Cage cover and DVM results*

Thank you Jay3 for your advice on the lid. That does explain why we thought he would only eat when we were present. The DVM took x-ray of his leg yesterday and confirmed a broken leg but said it has started to heal and it is best to leave it heal as it is more dangerous to "re-break' it and set it straight as is done with humans. She claims it will do quite well with its leg provided it heals completely and it doesn't re-break it trying to fly. She suggested to keep it quiet for about two weeks and take another x-ray to insure it has fully healed. She also suggested to find a wild life rehab that would take it, but we are finding it difficult to find one that will accept feral pigeons. It seems most wildlife rehabbers have the mindset that pigeons are a dime a dozen and they won't bother to rehab one. I guess a percentage of mankind is losing it's appreciation for life of another if they have it their minds there is an over abundance of such. What a shame. Regardless of that we will further our search for a rehabber and continue to nurse the nestling as best as we can. In the meantime I will improve it's cover to let in more light today and look at options for a larger "cage" as it grows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for the update. 

Some people do not mind pigeons, however, there are people who mean well, but feed them irresponsibly (overfeed) and feed them in the wrong places. Then there are those humans, who hate pigeons, who leave their leftovers available at fast food restaurants and the birds will find that and eat it. It is those very people who see them as a nuisance, especially as their numbers grow, then they are thought of us pests. Pigeons will adapt to their environment and their numbers will grow from being overfed. Humans have created a lot of the situations our feral birds find themselves in and then they complain about it and resolve the so-called problem they created with most inhumane resolutions..*


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2014)

*Update*

Well, Our little guy is doing quite well. His leg has healed nicely and he walks quite well regardless of healing crooked. He even took his first short flight today in our screened in porch. I've built him a loft and we'll keep him in the garage for the winter and move him back outdoors to an aviary I plan to build next spring. We are thinking of getting him a mate next year to keep him company but we don't want more than two birds and we're curious if the same gender would be a good companion?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Bingo looks very happy and content. What a cutie! It may depend on whether Bingo is a boy or hen. Hens usually get along, with the occasional exception. Male pigeons can become territorial and can fight for real estate, especially when kept in a limited space. *


----------

